# 1st trip in the SandPiper



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

is there ever a time you go out and don't find fish nor see anything worth taking pics of


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Sam is a great fisherman, but he fishes alot, and just like all of us, he gets an occassional skunking! 

A little off topic..............Mr. ABS, nice report on the 47 fishfinder, its not every day I see or hear one of my friends on the fishing tube. Kinda made me laugh! So when are you getting your own show?


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Effort worth the results.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Many times I make the wrong call... wind/tides/etc.. and wind up in spots where there is no fish... I get my share of slow days, believe me.

With experience and time on the water and a little luck.. you lessen your chances of bad days. Even then... I get skunk every now and then.. Heck even those sponsored guys/captains on the redfish tour get skunked. Even local Captain's thats fished these waters for years gets skunked every now and again.

If you've never get skunked.. you just haven't fished enough 


------------

lol...Fish Finder 47.. yeah I'm on that show a couple times a month.. it's fun. Glen Pla is a cool easy going guy to talk with.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice Sam! Love the spots on that red...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Sam, nice healthy looking fish there. As usual pic's are very good too. D300 not required equipment. 

as fer skunking, anyone that tells you they don't get skunked, professional captain or otherwise is full of BS. The guides get a pass sometimes because they don't always fish themselves. They can put an angler on fish after fish but if the cast and presentation isn't good enough its not the guides fault. The real key is being on the water as much as possible. Then you have a far better chance of knowing where the fish/bait are, saving lots of time looking. Time is very critical with tidal fishing and poling or wading shallow water. You can't go too fast or you miss/scare a lot of stuff and you can only cover so much territory on any given tidal stage. But if you're in an area where you've recently seen or caught fish, like the day before, your confidence factor is way up and you'll work the area accordingly. If you're fishing and scouting at the same time you'll likely blow more opportunities than converting on them. Angling skill is a big factor because you still have to present, hook and land, but finding the fish is main thing and the more you're on the water the easier that is. For obvious reasons getting out on the week days is also a huge plus.


----------

